# Trip odometer issue



## njvk (Apr 4, 2009)

X-trail 2005
Trip odometer (A,B) resets always to zero when I start my car. 
I think it should work continiously. To reset it I have to press pin botton on control panel as per manual.
Hope someone can help.
Thanks a lot


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check that you have the 10A fuse in the position shown below in the fuse box under the steering wheel:


----------



## njvk (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for trying, but I still in the same point. I've checked fuses but still the same problem


----------



## CanuckTrail (Apr 19, 2009)

njvk said:


> Thanks for trying, but I still in the same point. I've checked fuses but still the same problem


Yep me too. I checked and reinstalled the fuse 4 but I still get the odometers reading 0.0 and the clock showing 1:00 p.m. when I turn it on again. 

If I adjust the clock and turn off the ignition and then on again in a few seconds, it holds the time; but, if I leave the ignition switch off for about 10 seconds or so, it goes back to 1:00 again. I think I hear a relay click under the right dash when I loose the correct clock setting.

Any idea how I can get the clock and odometer to save their settings?

BTW: I am talking about a 2006 X-Trail front wheel drive.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

Are you also checking the 15A fuse (fuse #32) in the black fuse box in the engine bay near the battery or just fuse #4 under the steering?


----------



## CanuckTrail (Apr 19, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are you also checking the 15A fuse (fuse #32) in the black fuse box in the engine bay near the battery or just fuse #4 under the steering?


Thanks for the reply, Aussietrail.

Yes, in fact I checked all the fuses there - all were good. I could not find one labeled "32" but there is a 15 A "Audio" fuse in the position you label as "32".

It's funny that the information disappears after that distinct click under the right side of the dash. Does that make any sense to you?

Rick


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Rick,

There is no other cause that I know of for the re-set of the clock and trip meter apart from knowing that all imported xtrails from Japan came with the fuse 10A stored in either the centre arm-rest box or the front ashtray and none of the dealers put this fuse back in its position. There are no relays operating the trip meter and clock apart from this fuse which is marked as *"ELECTRONIC PARTS BATT 10A"* in the fuse box cover under the steering.


----------



## CanuckTrail (Apr 19, 2009)

*That's it!*



aussietrail said:


> Rick,
> 
> There is no other cause that I know of for the re-set of the clock and trip meter apart from knowing that all imported xtrails from Japan came with the fuse 10A stored in either the centre arm-rest box or the front ashtray and none of the dealers put this fuse back in its position. There are no relays operating the trip meter and clock apart from this fuse which is marked as *"ELECTRONIC PARTS BATT 10A"* in the fuse box cover under the steering.


Thank you! thank you! thank you! That was the key.

My fuse panel is different than the one you show above. The fuse 4 is labeled "Audio ACC 10 A" on mine. Then fuse 5 above it is called "Electronic Parts IGN 10 A", but that isn't the one, either. It is fuse 28 in the upper left corner which is labeled "Electronic Parts BAT 10 A" but it has a black background. It did not have a fuse in it and when I installed one, it worked!

Thanks again.

Rick


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good stuff Rick 

Maybe the fuse is in a different position due to the differnce between right and left hand drive xtrails.

Am glad it worked.


----------



## njvk (Apr 4, 2009)

*Fixed*

Thanks a lot Guys it works


----------



## CanuckTrail (Apr 19, 2009)

njvk said:


> Thanks a lot Guys it works


Excellent - it sure is great to be a part of this great forum. Thanks again aussietrail!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You're welcome guys. Glad to be of help.


----------



## dartman (May 7, 2009)

*trip odometer problem*

We have a 2005 Xtrail that every time you turn the key off, the trip odometer and clock reset and will not hold there memory.Could there be a fuse blown or is there a way to get them to keep there memory.Thank for any help you can give me.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The answer is HERE


----------



## dartman (May 7, 2009)

Yes--it worked for me as well. The fuse was missing from the upper left corner #28 . It seems the door beeper runs off this fuse and someone must have removed it because they didn't like the beeping sound with key in the ignition. Thanks alot from a Canuck.


----------



## PaPaJo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!! #28 not here for me...take the replacement fuse and now work perfectly!! Thank you!


----------



## Redders (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all

I have checked 15 amp fuse in engine bay (OK) 10 amp fuse in car at top left of fuse box named Electrics and the 10 amp Audio fuse no 4 and all these are in tack and not missing, I still have the odometer and clock going back to zero/1:00 but not every time I switch the ignition off.
any ideas ?
The car alarm keeps randomly going off to... do you think its linked ??


----------



## Zilmy (Jul 17, 2018)

aussietrail said:


> Good stuff Rick
> 
> Maybe the fuse is in a different position due to the differnce between right and left hand drive xtrails.
> 
> Am glad it worked.


My trip meter started resetting after I borrowed a fuse from the heated seat and heated mirror (which my car doesn't have either)


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Zilmy said:


> My trip meter started resetting after I borrowed a fuse from the heated seat and heated mirror (which my car doesn't have either)


Now you see the fuse has multiple fonctions and they're not all in the books.


----------



## 1st Xtrail (Dec 29, 2020)

dartman said:


> *trip odometer problem*
> 
> We have a 2005 Xtrail that every time you turn the key off, the trip odometer and clock reset and will not hold there memory.Could there be a fuse blown or is there a way to get them to keep there memory.Thank for any help you can give me.


I have a similar issue only its just the tripmeter that resets with engine restart also my fuel gauge when I start engine the gauge doesn't read the same as at shut off 1/2 full at shut off, it will show 1/4 3/4 or full on restart


----------



## mark868 (May 14, 2021)

Good day,
I rewired my Nissan P11 Instrument Cluster from the analog to digital instrument cluster. Everything works except that my Trip meter resets every time the car switches off and switches back on. Can i get some help here?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

We can't get WD's for Exxies here in the 'States, but there are always separate ignition and battery connections on all Nissan clusters. The cluster will wake up and function normally on just ignition power, but will lose its memory if there's no battery power. It sounds like you only have ignition power. If you have a WD for the donor vehicle, check the pinout and make sure there's continuous 12V on all battery pins (there's usually only one ignition pin, but there may be more than one for the battery).


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I had that "problem" when it was new, a fuse was out of its place. 
Check the fuses.


----------

